# Pittsburgh Industrial Railroad



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here in Cincinnati we have a stretch of rail that runs along the Ohio River and Columbia Parkway. Yesterday on my way home from work I saw one of the two switchers that was owned by the Pittsburgh Industrial Railroad, in front of two IORY engines, with some cars behind them. I should have stopped but I was on my way home from work and was in a bit of a time crunch to get my son from kindergarten. I had to look up to see about the Pittsburgh Industrial Railroad. I thought it was odd about seeing such an old switcher, still in use-and especially in Cincinnati, but all the same- pretty cool.

Apparently they own two EMD SW1200 (SW1500?) switchers. The one that I saw was Black with "Pittsburgh Industrial Railroad" written in a yellow font on the side of it.

Here is a photo of one of the switchers....sweet looking in real life 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=66449&nseq=1


----------

